# Encore un problème de son...



## Fae (12 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour,
Je m'adresse a vous car j'ai aussi un problème de son sur iPad 3.
Le son fonctionne avec les écouteurs.

J'ai déjà essayé plusieurs fois les astuces de boutons, de mettre sur mute, etc, mais rien ne marche. Idem pour allumer et éteindre avec le bouton de veroullage sur les deux positions.

Je n'ai même plus la barre son dans le menu rapide du bas, ni quand je vais sur l'app pour écouter de la musique. 

Je n'ai pas AirPlay sur mon iPad, a moins que ce soit sur l'ordi mais je suis sous windows? 

Malheureusement, l'ipad a tout juste passé ses deux ans, et donc la garantie avec -.-

Est-ce vraiment un soucis d'hardware? Si je joue avec la barre de sons de la sonnerie, ca marche sans problème mais c'est bien le seul truc.
Merci pour toute aide!


----------



## Lauange (12 Septembre 2014)

Pour commencer essaye de l'éteindre et de le redémarrer. Si le pb n'est ps réglé, tu est bon pour une restauration.


----------

